# alpha pharma boldebolin 250mg



## webby2k (Apr 3, 2010)

hi has anyone used these? if so where they good or not?


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

all their products gtg all had certificates and atests gona use for next course with unigen single vials


----------



## webby2k (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks for that mate what products from them are you going to use


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Just got hold of these and there sus, sus oil seems thin.


----------



## webby2k (Apr 3, 2010)

i have only heard good reports on there gear mate


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

gona ran unigen deca and test comp /gh

and alpa oxys bold tren primo prop

gear not as cheap as i would like to be but top quality for me

also there are 2 types od of alpha old ones packed 10 in box and new ones pacekd 5 in box (tren primo 3 in box ) made in same lab as unigen (same production) am goin for 2nd


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

B-50 said:


> gona ran unigen deca and test comp /gh
> 
> and alpa oxys bold tren primo prop
> 
> ...


Just to correct you- there's confusion at the moment with alpha-pharma. Theres alpha-pharma INDIA, where the amps come in boxes if 10, and theres Alpha-pharma ASIA where the amps come in boxes of 5, and also come with a verification code, so in my opinion the better of the 2. And alpha Pharma ASIA is not made by the same company as Unigen.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

Used the alpha stuff last year, the sus did seem thin deffo, I called my source and was like wtf u sold me u cnt lol...but it was good stuff.


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Used the alpha stuff last year, the sus did seem thin deffo, I called my source and was like wtf u sold me u cnt lol...but it was good stuff.


yes their oil is thin...apparently the rapidtest(prop) can be injected subq.


----------



## cbaynham (Jul 27, 2009)

all alpha products are good mate gtg


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

cbaynham said:


> all alpha products are good mate gtg


Alpha ASIA ..........lol


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

tom jones said:


> Just to correct you- there's confusion at the moment with alpha-pharma. Theres alpha-pharma INDIA, where the amps come in boxes if 10, and theres Alpha-pharma ASIA where the amps come in boxes of 5, and also come with a verification code, so in my opinion the better of the 2. And alpha Pharma ASIA is not made by the same company as Unigen.


to correct you my mate live in singapoure ( unigen factory) he sendin me parcel time to time for personal use he buyin there alpha as well all comes with receipt from factory producent (unigen ) also if u contact unigen by email they will confirm that it comes from one factory

all i know i ve been using alpha tren paced in 5 and packed in 3 in box 5 in box did nothing after 20 amps i switched for 3 in box man thats how tren work i recomend you try


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

Sorry to bring up an old post, my parbolin came in a box of 5 with vertification code checked it and was legit, but iv read that the asia ones are supposed to come in a box of 3 are mine good to go still or not ? confused


----------

